# More Websites Prevent Access if Using an Ad Blocker



## debodun (Aug 12, 2021)

That's the whole point of having an ad blocker - I don't want to see distracting ads. Now several sites I visit won't allow access unless I disable it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 12, 2021)

I have the same frustration.

Very rarely if ever do the advertisements have any impact on what I buy or where I buy it.

I don’t enjoy the advertising but if it comes down to a choice between paying a subscription fee or watching the advertisements I’ll watch the advertisements.


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 12, 2021)

Ad Blockers do more than block ads, they prevent your device from loading websites which carry ads that phish/steal your info. Not all websites are aware that some of their ads phish, but a good Ad Blocker knows.


----------



## jerry old (Aug 12, 2021)

More and more sites requiring email address, i only want to do a quick duckin to see what site is about, now fill out address, phone...
no thank you.
Ad Blockers and the other do dads we are supposed to purchase, circumvented by blood sucking commercials pushers


----------



## debodun (Aug 12, 2021)

I a few years the Internet may become too commercial.


----------



## Tish (Aug 12, 2021)

I use Adblock and if a site I visit wants me to disable it, I either pause it on that page or leave.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 12, 2021)

If the website has information on, that I really need to read it then I just disable it for a few minutes on that site, and then as I leave the site the ad blocker goes back on and if later I go back to the same site the ad blocker is on.


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 12, 2021)

debodun said:


> I a few years the Internet may become too commercial.


Or, alternatively, much more expensive.


----------



## Irwin (Aug 12, 2021)

If it's a well respected website, I'll disable the adblocker or in some cases, I'll turn off Javascript, which disables the ads, but you lose some content and formatting.


----------



## Pete (Aug 12, 2021)

debodun said:


> That's the whole point of having an ad blocker - I don't want to see distracting ads. Now several sites I visit won't allow access unless I disable it.


I too have found this frustrating... 
but not as much as having more and more news papers requiring you to pay to read a complete article. 

Now I am not against supporting a news paper in fact I think is should be done across the board but not for $120 a year or more because that is what $10 a month ends up costing and I have seen it up to $160 a year.

I know being older one can remember buying a newspaper for around a quarter and that was the whole paper
so why not something like a buck a week for those of us living on social security who only 
want to read one or two articles?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 12, 2021)

Pete said:


> I too have found this frustrating...
> but not as much as having more and more news papers requiring you to pay to read a complete article.
> 
> Now I am not against supporting a news paper in fact I think is should be done across the board but not for $120 a year or more because that is what $10 a month ends up costing and I have seen it up to $160 a year.
> ...


that's still over $50 a year Pete..why would you want to/... there's so much more free news out there without you having to pay certain websites for it...


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 12, 2021)

I have found that most sites I visit have in small print, continue to site without disabling ad blocker.  Took me awhile to notice it, but I just click on that now.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 12, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> *I have found that most sites I visit have in small print, continue to site without disabling ad blocker. * Took me awhile to notice it, but I just click on that now.


I've never seen that lois, I'll look next time , and see if I can spot that


----------



## Devi (Aug 12, 2021)

I use uBlock Origin. I run into very few websites blocking its use. And I can always turn it off on a per-site basis.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 12, 2021)

It seems that Internet News sites are being inundated with advertisements...just like most newspapers and TV news shows.  I use AdBlock which blocks them...and I turn it on/off if I really want to read the topic.  If I run into a site which wants me to "subscribe", I just do a search on the topic, and usually find another site which offers the same news.  
Also, every couple of days, I clear my "Browsing History", which also erases any "cookies" my searches create, and that helps eliminate any spam e-mails that result from my searches.


----------



## Devi (Aug 12, 2021)

Don M. said:


> Also, every couple of days, I clear my "Browsing History", which also erases any "cookies" my searches create, and that helps eliminate any spam e-mails that result from my searches.


You get spam emails from conducting searches?


----------



## Don M. (Aug 12, 2021)

Devi said:


> You get spam emails from conducting searches?


Oh yes.....many of these sites take note of a persons computer IP address, and can easily find any e-mail address....and other personal information associated with that address.  This is yet another way that hackers can find to mess with us.


----------



## debodun (Aug 13, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> I have found that most sites I visit have in small print, continue to site without disabling ad blocker.  Took me awhile to notice it, but I just click on that now.


I tried that and the message just pops up again an a few seconds to disable it again.


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 13, 2021)

debodun said:


> I tried that and the message just pops up again an a few seconds to disable it again.


So far, that hasn't happened in my case.


----------



## Irwin (Aug 13, 2021)

It's almost to the point where no websites will allow you to read their content if you have an ad-blocker. I'll bet I have 100 "pause on this site" exceptions, or even more, so why bother even using an ad-blocker? I don't have a problem with ads as long as they're unobtrusive, but sometimes they start playing and won't stop, and they're hidden so you can't figure out how to turn them off, and the audio just keeps on playing until you get fed up and try to close the tab, but then they stop you and ask you if you really want to leave, and sometimes you have to kill your browser to get out of it.

So, after some thought, I guess I'll keep the ad-blocker and just turn off Javascript on the sites that intentionally try to annoy you.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 13, 2021)

Have you heard about this thing called "the internet?" There are no ads no matter how long you are on it!"


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Aug 13, 2021)

Tish said:


> I use Adblock and if a site I visit wants me to disable it, I either pause it on that page or leave.




Precisely what I do.  Good move.


----------



## katlupe (Aug 15, 2021)

I never disable it. If I can't go to it without disabling it, I leave and find the information elsewhere. There are some that ask you to disable it or have a button that says go to it anyway. So I do that. As for the news, I only go to a select few for the real news.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 15, 2021)

I don't mind a few ads, the websites need to pay the bills.  However a lot of them have too many and as 
Murrmurr says there are other problems.​
I never give out my real email address, when asked I usually just move on to another website.  Rarely I will give a made up email address, sometimes that works.

If more people would use the ad blockers and stop giving out email addresses then the websites would be forced to find another way to make money.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Aug 15, 2021)

I use a cookie manager from Chrome extensions and Firefox addons


----------



## Irwin (Aug 15, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> I don't mind a few ads, the websites need to pay the bills.  However a lot of them have too many and as
> Murrmurr says there are other problems.​
> I never give out my real email address, when asked I usually just move on to another website.  Rarely I will give a made up email address, sometimes that works.
> 
> If more people would use the ad blockers and stop giving out email addresses then the websites would be forced to find another way to make money.


It's either run ads or charge for access. That's why I allow ads on most sites that have good content. They need to make money to support the generation of that content — to pay the reporters and web developers and everyone else involved. They need to be able to earn a living since most of them aren't independently wealthy.


----------



## Jules (Aug 15, 2021)

Irwin said:


> It's either run ads or charge for access. That's why I allow ads on most sites that have good content. They need to make money to support the generation of that content — to pay the reporters and web developers and everyone else involved. They need to be able to earn a living since most of them aren't independently wealthy.


Good point!


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Nov 14, 2021)

that means  i do not open or look at their websites ...lets see how that works out for them...


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Nov 19, 2021)

we dont get paid for being annoyed or haveing to read it....and not our choice even on subjects again if everyone logged out then ...they would make some more meaningful and appropriate adjustments ...I am doing my part


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Nov 19, 2021)

boliverchadsworth said:


> we dont get paid for being annoyed or haveing to read it....and not our choice even on subjects again if everyone logged out then ...they would make some more meaningful and appropriate adjustments ...I am doing my part


the reason I have ad blockers.......I want to block ads...not to hard to grasp


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 19, 2021)

debodun said:


> I a few years the Internet may become too commercial.


It already has!  Those trackers everywhere tracking your viewing and purchasing!  They seem to know everything we do--commercial spies.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Nov 20, 2021)

There also is what's called "Reader Mode" that blocks out the ads and such,
so you just see the content. Here's a link that explains how to use it - *Click here*


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 20, 2021)

As intellectual property laws favor the making of money from ideas, it no wonder that the web pages are ravenous for baiting us to click and buy. I am against intellectual property law. I don't like the patent laws either...they always favor the money making scheme not the free exchange of vital and important information, or the free and beautiful exchange of millions of talented artists and musicians. 
  I use Firefoxes AdBlocker Ultimate. I rarely will turn it off, except if I can't find what I am looking for anywhere else.


----------



## Devi (Nov 20, 2021)

Just to introduce a differing idea: I'm not against intellectual property law or patents. Otherwise, you'd be saying that people can't own or profit from their own work. Frankly, there's nothing wrong with profiting from your own work. Unless (even if you're not an artist or inventor) you feel you should give all *your *own work for free without profit to you. I don't suppose you'd care for that, right?


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 20, 2021)

Devi said:


> Just to introduce a differing idea: I'm not against intellectual property law or patents. Otherwise, you'd be saying that people can't own or profit from their own work. Frankly, there's nothing wrong with profiting from your own work. Unless (even if you're not an artist or inventor) you feel you should give all *your *own work for free without profit to you. I don't suppose you'd care for that, right?


  I know from 40 years of "professional" guitar playing. Once you enter the business side of making money from your art, you start to mold your art to fit the demands of the purchaser/audience. It corrupts your original love and joy you have with the medium. I produced a lot of music by myself through computer based music programs that I would not think of trying to sell. I don't need to point out that copyright law has created a mess with providing the necessary services in our society. Making money is a MUST in our society, and most of us just like our job, and hate it too. I won't let that happen to my love of music. 
  Just recently Britney Spears had almost gone crazy because the industry allowed and encouraged her mistreatment. She just got free of a main player in the scheme. The stories are endless about how awful the music business is. 
  So a long answer made short. NO!


----------

